

Ask HN: Is it wise to build products on twitters API? - samwise

I'm currently developing a heap of little apps on twitters platform and just as i finish one i get an idea for another.<p>Then i started thinking. Is it wise to dedicate so much time and resources into developing someone else's product. What's to stop twitter from replicating your product or limiting access to their API?<p>What do you guys think?<p>You can check out my latests projects at.<p>Vevite.com
140inabottle.com
======
nfnaaron
totlol's experience may influence your answer:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1019360>

I guess it depends on a) whether products you build can stand on their own and
are just augmented with twitter integration, combined with b) who you think
will eventually buy twitter.

~~~
samwise
seems to be a trend, thanks for the link

